# Indoor ranges Tampa



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

Going to be in Tampa next month with my Wife. While she is at her nursing conference I plan to do some shooting at one of the three ranges in the area. Shooting Sports (on Dale Mabry), Indoor Shooting Co. (on Fowler) and Shoot Straight (out on US 301) are my options. Do any of you fine members have any experience, good or bad, with any of these establishments? I am only going to go to one of them and want to make the right choice. I don't care about price (they are all reasonable) or location (I have nothing else to do for about 8 hours) so, whatca think?


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 18, 2012)

My stepmother used to live in the Tampa area and she frequently visited the Indoor Shooting Company; she seemed to enjoy it well enough to the extent that I can't take her to a range around here that she actually likes! I know there was one that she went to a couple of times in the same area that she really hated, but I can't remember if it was either of the other two you mentioned. Just by looking it up on google, it doesn't seem like Shooting Sports has gotten really great reviews...


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Up until I moved last year I used Shoot Straight on 301. Very nice range with target retrieval system even on the indoor 100 yd. rifle range. No cold range. To change targets just press the return button and the target is brought right to the bench. Punch in the number of yards you want and hit send and the target is placed at that range for you. Good ventilation too. It's packed on the weekends so I would pick some other day to go.


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Y'all! Good info on both!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I shot at one several years ago there, I think it was the one on 301, not sure. Seems like it was north of Tampa east of hwy 19. I'll contact my friend there, see if he remembers.

Rick


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

The one I was refering to was in Hudson and has since closed, bummer.

Rick


----------

